# Any mk3 cupholder gauge pod diy's?



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

Ive tried to make a few different cupholder setups for 4 paddle valves and 2 gauges but i keep failing. I know ive seen them before but if anyone has some pictures or how-to's on building one id really appreciate it

thanks!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

This was my setup when i first installed air and needed something to keep my gauges in place instead of them flopping around in the cupholder. I got this from JEGS and for a few weeks i didn't mind it. Then i got tired of looking at the gaping hole in the console, and how incomplete and half-assed it looked. 












There is not a mk3 cupholder gauge pod on the market, so you definitely have to get inventive and make one yourself. I've seen people cut the tops off Coke cans and put the gauges in that way. The only issue is the the face of the gauge will point straight up and i'm not sure how easy it is to see without having to lean forward to read the gauge. I decided to make my own our of electrical conduit, bumper repair adhesive and bondo. It took A LOT of sanding and shaping but in the end i'm really happy with the time i spent working on it. The gauges are angled towards the driver and i can see them by glancing down, i don't need to move my body to get a clear reading.


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

ill post a picture of mine i just made. it was really easy and i can still use my cup holders. i still need to figure out what pieces i need to hook them up... kinda confused on that part. i bought them used and only received the gauges themselves. no lines or fittings. im guessing i will need 4 tee fittings? not sure what style? and then also i think i need soft airline instead of hard? because the backs look like this --> 










anyone have any input on this? thanks.


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

Very helpful stuff reynolds! thanks you, and if you dont mind i might try and go for that cupholder setup :thumbup: 

as for the fittings, I just finnished ordering all of my lines and fittings. im doing 2 3/8ths lines from the tank to up front, twords the front im using banch t's with two 1/4in push to connects and then a 3/8ths thread so i can put a push to connect on it. Those 4 lines coming off the t's will go to the paddle valves. then with the four 1/4in lines going to the bags i am using 1/4in union t push to connect fittings and using 1/4 lines to feed my gauges and bags. 

I hope that made sense to you! 
i have the dual needle gauges too and they came with 1/8th inch line and fittings for the back, but bagriders didnt have a t fitting that allowed me to split off for the gauges so i just got new fittings for the backs of the gauges so i could use the 1/4 in line 

I am new to air setups as well and dont think ill have my build finished till at least summer.


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

where do you get your fittings?


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

bagriders.com 
great dudes. just call them up or go on their website and they will take care of you:thumbup:


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

So i'm thinking ill change the fittings on the back of my gauges to PTC ones?


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

I cut it out of a spare interior hatch cover I had. Wedges in and doesn't move. I'm sure i'll have to cut a large hole in the back of the center console so the lines can go thru.


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

hmmm i may give that a try, i have one more thing i wanna try first tho. and yes just get some ptc fittings fir the backs of your gauges and you should be fine


----------

